# Any decent fishing @ Bayou Grande?



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

As posted in another thread, I'm a few times per year visitor to this area visiting my in-laws, and my fishing windows are sometimes short. Looking at a map of boat ramps in the area, there appears to be a public ramp at Navy Point Park on Bayou Grande. That's probably 10 minutes from my in-laws' house, where I'm staying in Warrington. Close to home = more time on the water = good. 

Would there likely be any trout, flounder, or redfish to be found around the area of Bayou Grande, perhaps the entrance area or bridge pilings? That would be a really convenient location for me, so if anyone has any information that might help (types of baits to throw, what types of water or structure or features I'd be looking for, general areas that might be a good place to focus my attention) about that area I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

If you go out in the early am, and in the evenings launch at navy point. Head torward the bay, and if your boat has a pretty shallow draft height, 12" or less, then stick to the west side going out and throw a mirrow lure, a doa, a swim bait, or a live shrimp, a small (2"-4"in) live pin fish, super spook(early morning), skitter walk(early morning) near any of the docks and you will have the best bet of catching redfish or trout. Other than that I don't really know too much about bayou grande. That should get you started though. Good luck


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

SaltFish said:


> If you go out in the early am, and in the evenings launch at navy point. Head torward the bay, and if your boat has a pretty shallow draft height, 12" or less, then stick to the west side going out and throw a mirrow lure, a doa, a swim bait, or a live shrimp, a small (2"-4"in) live pin fish, super spook(early morning), skitter walk(early morning) near any of the docks and you will have the best bet of catching redfish or trout. Other than that I don't really know too much about bayou grande. That should get you started though. Good luck


Thanks for the tip! I may get a chance to put that to use tomorrow. By 
'west side going out' I assume you are talking about the docks that line the passage to Davenport bayou? Will let you know if I score any fish there. :thumbsup:

EDIT:
Heard someone say they would question eating the fish from Bayou Grande... any issues there that anyone knows of?


----------

